# Need Help with Pre-Wiring Boat



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

According to Minn Kota I could use 8awg, but I prefer 6awg for my 24V trolling motor.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rather than (or in addition to) having the dealer install wires, would it be possible for him to install a PVC pipe (or two) to use as wire run? All sorts of devices that are never thought of initially need wiring.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Vertigo said:


> Rather than (or in addition to) having the dealer install wires, would it be possible for him to install a PVC pipe (or two) to use as wire run? All sorts of devices that are never thought of initially need wiring.


This is the best option.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> Rather than (or in addition to) having the dealer install wires, would it be possible for him to install a PVC pipe (or two) to use as wire run? All sorts of devices that are never thought of initially need wiring.


Exactly. Makes it so much easier when you have to change it all out, or run additional wires for other items like LEDs.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Run the pipe everyone mentioned.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

For switches, lights, gps, depth finder 14-16 gauge tinned copper. TM 8-6 gauge. Get your own wire and PVC and put it in


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The advice to install a rigging tube is on the money ( and make sure it’s a bit bigger than you think you need - you can thank me later…). 
For the three items you mentioned #14 tinned copper primary, 16ga wire to each appliance.

For that trolling motor - follow the manufacturer’s recommendations precisely…


----------

